# another cell question



## weevic27 (May 6, 2009)

Hi I am new to this site and had a 2 day transfer last Tursday, one a 2 cell and one a 3 cell the clinic said the quality of the fertilised eggs are better than before but at this time on my last cycle they had divided to 4 should I be concerned that they have not divided as quickly?

Many Thanks

xx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

weevic27 said:


> Hi I am new to this site and had a 2 day transfer last Tursday, one a 2 cell and one a 3 cell the clinic said the quality of the fertilised eggs are better than before but at this time on my last cycle they had divided to 4 should I be concerned that they have not divided as quickly?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> xx


Hello,

2-cell and 3-cells are fine on day two. The ICSI or IVF may have been carried out at a different time to your previuos cycle or the ET was a different time and not all embryos follow the same time plan.

Best wishes


----------



## weevic27 (May 6, 2009)

Thankyou very much for taking the time to reply really appreiate your advise xxx


----------

